# non-iodine supplements?



## Draco (Jan 9, 2013)

Can anyone suggest some supplements I can take during my no-iodine diet? I start on Monday for 3 weeks.. yay.

Looking for mainly multi's and calcium (Doc says Tums is OK for calcium.. but I don't like chewables!)


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

In my opinion, your best bet is to check the supplements you currently take to see if they contain iodine. If they do, just skip them for a few weeks. Not sure it's the right time to introduce all-new supplements into your system, and it won't hurt to skip for just a bit.


----------



## miltomeal (May 17, 2011)

i believe the 'one a day' multi vitamins don't have any iodine in them. but, be sure to verify


----------



## Rain (Jun 19, 2012)

I've only come across one multivitamin that doesn't have iodine in it, that's the gluten free Swisse one. I'm in Australia though.


----------

